# Australia: southeast Queensland



## josh_r (May 30, 2012)

Been doing some spider hunting down under in east Australia. Haven't found too many things yet as I've not been here that long, but here's what I got so far

These signs are pretty common







Some random goodies found around the city.*

Garden orb weaver







A neat little roach







These mantids are very common







Good ol redbacks. Latrodectus hasselti







These pied magpies are super common and very much. Of afraid of people.*







Went to the beach and found a swimming crab.*







There is quite a bit of subtropical rainforest in the surrounding mountains of Brisbane. It is beautiful with many plants and animals.*



























Staghorn ferns growing on trees












Orchids growing on trees. *

















Other epiphytes












The road cuts in the forests here are loaded with burrows. There are many species that can be found on the same hillsides. The most common seem to be arbanitis and misgolas that I have found so far.*

These are arbanitis longipes burrows.*












And the spiders. Arbanitis longipes

















I'm not sure of the species but I'm pretty sure the genus is misgolas.*

















And everyone's favorite, the ever famous funnel web spider. I believe this particular spider is of the genus Hadronyche. I couldn't tell you for sure as there are so many species in both atrax and hadronyche genus and they are difficult to tell apart.*

The burrow, then the spider.*






















And here is my spider hunting partner..... And the sole reason I came to Australia 












There will be more pictures to come.*

Cheers mate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 30, 2012)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing. You live in a place i would absolutely love to live.


----------



## richoman3 (Jun 2, 2012)

nice mate !
yeah that unknown trappy is a misgolas 

cmon mate wheres all the scorps !  - plenty of liocheles and lychas there hehe, and alot of pedes too

look out for some cool reptile/frogs too  (its a very bad time to find them though haha)

have fun !


----------



## syndicate (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Josh,
Awesome photos man thanks for sharing!
-Chris


----------



## josh_r (Jun 3, 2012)

richoman3 said:


> nice mate !
> yeah that unknown trappy is a misgolas
> 
> cmon mate wheres all the scorps !  - plenty of liocheles and lychas there hehe, and alot of pedes too
> ...


Hahaha, yeah I know. I have yet to see any scorps. I have been here for a week and a half and it has rained all but about 2 days since I've been here. I have seen plenty of frogs and 2 snakes so far. One a hemiaspis and the other a 6 or 7 foot carpet python. Also found some fairly large centipedes too. I expect I will find a LOT more within the year that I'm here. So where abouts you from richoman??


----------



## richoman3 (Jun 3, 2012)

im from down melbourne way :/ nothing here hehe
yeah pedes and scorps are more common after rain, the best scorp in that area is isometrus melanodactylus so keep youre eyes out ! (orange and purple).
if you get the chance go up to cape york peninsula, you will LOVE IT, SO many amazing inverts and herps there, (thats just one of MANY spots australia has to offer)

oh and the mantis is archimantis latislya

how long are you here for?


----------



## josh_r (Jun 3, 2012)

I am here for a year. I will definitely be going up to the cape york peninsula as well as going down to melbourne. The isometrus genus has been a favorite of mine for some time. I would love to see some! what habitat should I look for melanodactylus in? I remember seeing a picture of this scorp. Very nice looking. Thanks for the ID on the mantis by the way.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 5, 2012)

found me a carpet python!


----------



## Ethan (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice python

You are finding alot of stuff


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 5, 2012)

Howcome you are only staying one year?


----------



## josh_r (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Ethan. glad to see you made it to AB. Yeah, I am finding a lot of stuff with very little effort. There is a LOT of stuff that I havent posted or mentioned as well. What boggles me however.... it took LOTS of effort to find myrmecia nigrocincta (jumper ants) :/  I suppose the cold winter is keeping them under. I am here only for a year because I got a working holiday visa that is only good for that length of time. I'll come back and visit again one day


----------



## Philth (Jun 5, 2012)

Very cool to see a wild Carpet! Why isn't it biting you in the face like my captive one's do ?

Later,Tom


----------



## josh_r (Jun 7, 2012)

Philth said:


> Very cool to see a wild Carpet! Why isn't it biting you in the face like my captive one's do ?
> 
> Later,Tom


Because I only grabbed it once with my right hand and didnt try to free handle it. once I had it, I let the snake do what it wanted and I was just the substrate for it to climb on. It didnt feel threatened or anything by this. I was very surprised I didnt get bit when I initially picked it up though. Was a super cool snake!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2012)

Whoa, nice carpet python!  Good find.


----------

